

Ask HN: April 2012 (Co)Founders looking for a cofounder - leovinci

Are you a founder who has started a project, but found out that a cofounder is needed to finish it?<p>Are you a technical cofounder who is about to finish a product, but needs a non-techincal cofounder for marketing it?<p>Are you a 'burnt out' founder who may need a fresh insight by a cofounder?<p>This would mainly be of interest of single founders who do not have funding yet, and their main investment is their time, looking for a cofounder.<p>Post your request here. You can be as abstract, or as detailed as you want.<p>This is a start for making a series of posts like 'Ask HN: Who is hiring' but for finding potential cofounders from the hackers community.<p>Please support this post to make it more useful for others.
======
S78
>>>> Are you a technical cofounder who is about to finish a product, but needs
a non-techincal cofounder for marketing it?

>>>> Are you a founder who has started a project, but found out that a
cofounder is needed to finish it?

We are a small team of two people and Planrly (<http://planrly.com>,
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/planrly/id497641822?mt=8>) is our recent
undertaking.

As mentioned in the post we currently do not have any funding, however we
strongly believe in our idea and would love to have some talented folks join
and help us in transforming Planrly in a fully funded Startup.

Currently we are looking for people with strong background in either marketing
or programming. If you are interested in our project please contact me
directly at: shahzad@planrly.com

You can find more information at <http://planrly.com/faq>

Thanks Shahzad

